# Trails rund um Adelsdorf bis Forchheim



## Whippy (24. September 2014)

Moin,

wir sind gerade in die Region gezogen und sind jetzt auf der Suche nach guten Trails.
Gern mit Enduro oder auch für den Downhiller, dann aber mit Shuttlemöglichkeit.

Alles rund um Adelsdorf bis Forchheim/Fränkische Schweiz.

Gibt es da was? 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## zichl (24. September 2014)

Gibt's zwischen Adelsdorf und forchheim überhaupt Berge.  Dann lieber die B470 etwas weiter fahren und bei Streitberg bissl suchen. Ab da ises ein Paradies zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi Whippy, viele haben hier ja noch nicht geantwortet, geh mal auf Facebook FO Bike Connection oder lass dich von mir oder Elija Wood einladen. Da erfährst du mehr....
Ansonsten gibts paar gute Trails die man tretender Weise erreichen kann im Buckenhofener und Burcker Forest an der Retterner Kanzel und oberhalb von Kirchehrenbach am Rei?berg. Der Hetzlesser Berg und seine Trails wären mit Enduro noch dertretbar.
Lift ist Osternohe (bei Schnaittach) und Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge hinter Bayreuth.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2014)

Я из Хёхштадта - не далеко от Адельсдорфa....hahaha...kann wieder keiner lesen, odda ?

Ich komme aus Höchstadt, das ist ja nicht weit von Adelsdorf.
Den Vor-Postern muss ich leider zustimmen, dass es bei uns kaum Berge gibt.

Bei mir oben im Wald oberhalb HÖS Richtung BAB-Raststätte Steigerwald gibt es einen ganz nett ausgebauten Trail mit sogar drei Sprüngen.
Nichts spektakuläres, aber um nach Feierabend mal zu fahren, reicht es meist.
Ansonsten der Tipp "Kanzel" ab Forchheim Kellerwald, ja.
Da gibt es einige gute Trails.

WE fahre ich "dahamm", wo ich herkomme, in der Fränkischen also.

Kontakt über PN - dann sehen wir weiter.


----------

